# Bild wie gezeichnet aussehen lassen



## Kirsten_k (19. März 2013)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich probier seit längerem einen ganz speziellen Effekt mit PS nachzustellen.

http://germany.hermes.com/mann/schals/kenya/configurable-product-693739t-39143.html

Wie ich den Schal freistellen kann ist mir klar. Wie ich den Hintergrund so hin bekomme, dass er wie auf der Website aussieht, ist aber ein wenig hoch für mich. 

Wäre über einen kurzen Tipp sehr froh!

Vielen Dank!

Kirsten_k


----------



## Another (20. März 2013)

Das kommt daher das das Bild wirklich gemalt ist.

Mit mehreren Ebenen, Überlagerungen und Anwendung verschiedener Filter wie u.a. Farbpapier-Collage/Weichzeichner/etc., kann man so etwas zwar alles reproduzieren, aber genaue Einstellungen der Filter kann man schwer erläutern, da dies immer vom Ausgangsbild abhängt und nicht immer 100% das gewünschte Ergebnis liefern muss, womit man mitunter auch hier noch mal nacharbeiten müsste, sollte es wirklich zu 99%  wie ein gemaltes Bild aussehen.

Zudem wäre es für dich sicherlich leichter (u. in diesem Fall schneller) dir im Netz einen Brush zu suchen, mit den geeigneten Einstellungen eines feuchten Pinsels (Aquarell), und die Tiefen, Mitten und Lichter der Person einfach selber grob nachzumalen - vorzugsweise mit einem Stift+Tablet.


----------

